# Moviing interstate?



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi,

We have to move interstate from Melbourne to Sydney.
We are currently looking for any moving company.
Do you have any suggestion about the company and the prize as well?

We know the prize would be crazy, so we are thinking about moving it ourselves as well and rent a truck for one way. What do you think its better?

We live in a 2 bedroom apartment and gonna rent 2 bedroom apartment as well in Sydney.

If you have any information, kindly inform us.
Thanks for your time!


----------



## ariellapolter (May 26, 2016)

Hi MelbAussie79, I haven't moved interstate for a very long time. When I did about 10 years ago, we hired a one-way truck as well. Now we live in Sydney and when we move we usually call Paul's Cleaning Sydney but I'm not sure if they do interstate removals. I know they have offices in both cities tho, so they might be able to do it. You have to check out for yourself.


----------

